# Mapperley Tunnel, Nottingham- April 2014



## possessed (May 5, 2014)

Hello again, thought I should get exploring again so here is this short report...
History​_Mapperley Tunnel is a 1,132-yard-long tunnel, built for the Derbyshire and Staffordshire Extension of the Great Northern Railway. This line ran from Colwick Junction in Nottingham to Egginton Junction in South Derbyshire. The route planned took the line through Mapperley via the Mapperley Tunnel built to avoid attempting to get the railway over the ridge. The tunnel was in use by 1875 but suffered a roof collapse due to mining subsidence on 23 January 1925. A length of roof about 12 yards long collapsed blocking the line with approximately 150 tons of rubble. Whilst repairs were undertaken traffic was diverted along the Nottingham Suburban Railway.[1] The tunnel was repaired but the continuing effects of subsidence resulted in speed restrictions in the 1950s and closure on 4 April 1960.[2] The Eastern Portal is still open and accessible and the tunnel itself is open to a point just West of the second air shaft (counting from the East). Beyond the second air shaft the tunnel has been filled with earth. _

The outside:









A quick photo of me on a pile of rubble, taken by my exploring buddy:



And another shot of the car...





I would have got more photos, but it was getting dark as we were leaving, and we'd spent about 2 hours underground : so maybe another time.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (May 5, 2014)

Good effort anyway guys, thanks for the upload.


----------

